# UI Design advice...



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm doing my undergrad dissertation on User Interface Design and I've found loads of good journals by Jakob Nielsen and Usability Heuristics but I want something which perhaps looks at 'before and after' studies because on of my hypotheses is 'Does UI Design Matter?'.

Please, if anybody knows of any good resources I could investigate I'd be very much obliged.

Thanks in advance,




Joe


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

I have searched last year many things about Java & User Interface. I dont remember and I dont have any bookmarks on my browser but give it a try. Do a google search bout Java & UI maybe that can help you a bit. :/

regards, Billy.


----------



## fatihalp (Nov 29, 2015)

A good resource by Microsoft regarding UI Designs is here https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj651618(v=nav.80).aspx

This may help you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might also find some info here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=U...er+Interface++before+and+after+it's+inception


----------

